# Yahoo- Salix Pharmaceuticals granted rights to use Lupin's bioadhesive drug delivery technology (News-Medical-Net)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Pharma Major, Lupin Ltd today announced that it has granted Salix Pharmaceuticals, Ltd. the exclusive rights for the United States to its bioadhesive drug delivery technology for use with Rifaximin.View the full article


----------

